# Solved: Had a tenga.gen virus and other worms



## Mr Broly (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi, my girlfriend's laptop had a tenga.gen virus that infected every .exe file. She also had other worms. I ran Nod32 and it managed to clean all the .exe files. I ran Ad-Aware and Spybot and found nothing. Here is my hijackthis log, I know it is messed up. Thank you.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:51:13 PM, on 3/27/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\Program Files\Kerio\Personal Firewall\persfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TDispVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Toshiba.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\DLACTRLW.exe
C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe
C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\ivpsvmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4.0\OpwareSE4.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\114008~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\114008~1\EE\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {00A6FAF6-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL (file missing)
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: mwsBar BHO - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: EWPBrowseObject Class - {68F9551E-0411-48E4-9AAF-4BC42A6A46BE} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\EWPBrowseLoader.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll
O3 - Toolbar: My &Web Search - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TDispVol] TDispVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THotkey] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tvs] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\DLACTRLW.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinger] c:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ymetray] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Music Engine\YahooMusicEngine.exe" -preload
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IVPServiceMgr] C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\ivpsvmgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpwareSE4] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4.0\OpwareSE4.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows NetConfig] WINHOST.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [googletalk] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe" /autostart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZNxmk572YYUS
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'connwsp.dll' missing
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/SmileyCentralFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.15.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WBSrv - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\WINDOW~1\wbsrv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: Kerio Personal Firewall (PersFw) - Kerio Technologies - C:\Program Files\Kerio\Personal Firewall\persfw.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Application Service (TAPPSRV) - TOSHIBA Corp. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Run Hijack This and click *Open the Misc Tools* section.
Click Open Uninstall Manager > Save list and save the log to your Desktop.
A list of programs will open in Notepad. Post the contents of this log.


----------



## Mr Broly (Oct 23, 2004)

Ad-Aware SE Personal
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Reader 7.0
Adobe Shockwave Player
America Online (Choose which version to remove)
AOL Coach Version 2.0(Build:20041026.5 en)
AOL Connectivity Services
AOL Spyware Protection
AOL You've Got Pictures Screensaver
Blasterball 2 Revolution
Bluetooth Stack for Windows by Toshiba
Canon MP Navigator 3.0
Canon MP160
Canon MP160 User Registration
Canon My Printer
Canon Utilities Easy-PhotoPrint
CCleaner (remove only)
CD/DVD Drive Acoustic Silencer
Combined Community Codec Pack 2006-12-15
DVD-RAM Driver
Easy-WebPrint
ESPNMotion
FATE
GemMaster Mystic
Google Talk (remove only)
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
HijackThis 1.99.1
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 10 (KB903157)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB888795)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB891593)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB893357)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB894871)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB895200)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB895961)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB896256)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB899337)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB899510)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB902841)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
Intel(R) PRO Network Connections Drivers
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software
InterVideo WinDVD Creator 2
InterVideo WinDVD for TOSHIBA
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 4
Kerio Personal Firewall 2.1.5
LimeWire PRO 4.13.0
Macromedia Flash Player 8
mCore
mDrWiFi
Metamail (Toshiba Registration Utility)
mHelp
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB887998)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB886903)
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office OneNote 2003
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Works
mIWA
mLogView
mMHouse
Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.3)
mPfMgr
mPfWiz
mProSafe
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
mWlsSafe
mXML
My Web Search (Smiley Central)
MyConnect Special Offer
MySpaceIM
mZConfig
NOD32 antivirus system
Office 2003 Trial Assistant
Otto
Polar Golfer
Polaroid Digital Cam
Pure Networks Port Magic
QuickTime
RealPlayer Basic
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
ScanSoft OmniPage SE 4.0
SCRABBLE
SD Secure Module
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896688)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899589)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917159)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918899)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Sin Falta
Sonic DLA
Sonic Encoders
Sonic RecordNow!
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515/xx12 drivers.
TOSHIBA Assist
TOSHIBA ConfigFree
TOSHIBA Controls
TOSHIBA Game Console
TOSHIBA Hotkey Utility
TOSHIBA PC Diagnostic Tool
TOSHIBA Power Saver
TOSHIBA SD Memory Card Format
TOSHIBA Software Modem
TOSHIBA Software Upgrades
TOSHIBA Speech System Applications
TOSHIBA Speech System SR Engine(U.S.) Version1.0
TOSHIBA Speech System TTS Engine(U.S.) Version1.0
TOSHIBA TouchPad ON/Off Utility
TOSHIBA TV Tuner 4.0.12.73
TOSHIBA Utilities
TOSHIBA Virtual Sound
TOSHIBA Zooming Utility
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB910393)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB913800)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB926251)
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB912945)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update Rollup 2 for Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005
Viewpoint Media Player
WildTangent Web Driver
WindowBlinds
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873333
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB884018
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885250
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885855
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888113
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB889673
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890175
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890546
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
Windows XP Hotfix - KB893056
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB888316
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB894553
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB895678
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB925766
WinRAR archiver
Yahoo! Browser Services
Yahoo! Install Manager
Yahoo! Internet Mail
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo! Music Jukebox
Yahoo! Toolbar


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Uninstall the following from Add/Remove Programs:

*My Web Search (Smiley Central)
Viewpoint Media Player
WildTangent Web Driver*

Reboot. Post a new Hijack This log.


----------



## Mr Broly (Oct 23, 2004)

I could not uninstall the wildtangent web driver because i keep getting this message. I did uninstall the other two though.










Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:18:59 PM, on 3/28/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\Program Files\Kerio\Personal Firewall\persfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TDispVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Toshiba.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\DLACTRLW.exe
C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe
C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\ivpsvmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4.0\OpwareSE4.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\114008~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\114008~1\EE\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: EWPBrowseObject Class - {68F9551E-0411-48E4-9AAF-4BC42A6A46BE} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\EWPBrowseLoader.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TDispVol] TDispVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THotkey] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tvs] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\DLACTRLW.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinger] c:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ymetray] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Music Engine\YahooMusicEngine.exe" -preload
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IVPServiceMgr] C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\ivpsvmgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpwareSE4] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4.0\OpwareSE4.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows NetConfig] WINHOST.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [googletalk] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe" /autostart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZNxmk572YYUS
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'connwsp.dll' missing
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/SmileyCentralFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.15.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WBSrv - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\WINDOW~1\wbsrv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: Kerio Personal Firewall (PersFw) - Kerio Technologies - C:\Program Files\Kerio\Personal Firewall\persfw.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Application Service (TAPPSRV) - TOSHIBA Corp. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Run *ActiveScan* online virus scan:
http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

Once you are on the Panda site click the Scan your PC button.
A new window will open...click the Check Now button.
Enter your Country.
Enter your State/Province.
Enter your e-mail address and click send.
Select either Home User or Company.
Click the big Scan Now button.
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it.
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on My Computer to start the scan.
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the See Report button, then Save Report and save it to a convenient location. 
Post the contents of the ActiveScan report.


----------



## Mr Broly (Oct 23, 2004)

Unable to scan. Seems that Activescan stops working while it's "Scanning processes in memory..."










Any ideas?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Download the Trial version of *Superantispyware Pro (SAS)*: 
http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispyware.html?rid=3132

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
· It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
· Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
· Click the Scanning Control tab.
· Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o Close browsers before scanning
o Scan for tracking cookies
o Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o Please leave the others unchecked.
o Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
· On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
· On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
· On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
· Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
· After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
· Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
· It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
· To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
· Click close and close again to exit the program.
· Please paste that information here for me with a new Hijack This log.


----------



## Mr Broly (Oct 23, 2004)

Ran the program but didn't find anything.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:23:49 PM, on 3/31/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\Program Files\Kerio\Personal Firewall\persfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TDispVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Toshiba.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\DLACTRLW.exe
C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\ivpsvmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4.0\OpwareSE4.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\114008~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\114008~1\EE\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Music Engine\ymetray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: EWPBrowseObject Class - {68F9551E-0411-48E4-9AAF-4BC42A6A46BE} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\EWPBrowseLoader.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TDispVol] TDispVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THotkey] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tvs] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\DLACTRLW.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinger] c:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ymetray] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Music Engine\YahooMusicEngine.exe" -preload
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IVPServiceMgr] C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\ivpsvmgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpwareSE4] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4.0\OpwareSE4.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows NetConfig] WINHOST.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [googletalk] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe" /autostart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbaredits/menusearch.jhtml?p=ZNxmk572YYUS
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'connwsp.dll' missing
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/SmileyCentralFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.15.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WBSrv - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\WINDOW~1\wbsrv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: Kerio Personal Firewall (PersFw) - Kerio Technologies - C:\Program Files\Kerio\Personal Firewall\persfw.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Application Service (TAPPSRV) - TOSHIBA Corp. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe


----------



## Mr Broly (Oct 23, 2004)

Ok, finally managed to scan using Panda Activescan by booting in Safe Mode and logging in as the Administrator. Here is the log:

Incident Status Location

Potentially unwanted tool:application/funweb Not disinfected c:\windows\downloaded program files\f3initialsetup1.0.0.15.inf 
Potentially unwanted tool:application/mywebsearch Not disinfected hkey_local_machine\software\MyWebSearch 
Adware:Adware/FlashTrack Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QTSZMNWL\channels_02[1].gif 
Spyware:Cookie/2o7 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Carolina Herrera\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Tribalfusion Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Carolina Herrera\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Virus:W32/Tenga.A Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxcpyi64.exe 
Virus:W32/Tenga.A Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxinsi64.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

1. Please *download* *The Avenger* by Swandog46 to your *Desktop*.
Click on Avenger.zip to open the file
Extract *avenger.exe* to your desktop

2. Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Files to delete:
> c:\windows\downloaded program files\f3initialsetup1.0.0.15.inf
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxcpyi64.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxinsi64.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINHOST.EXE


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

3. Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
4. *The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
5. Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply.

Rescan with Hijack This, close all browser windows except Hijack This, put a checkmark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows NetConfig] WINHOST.EXE

O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://edits.mywebsearch.com/toolbar...p=ZNxmk572YYUS

O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/noc...up1.0.0.15.cab
*

Reboot and post another Hijack This log please.


----------



## Mr Broly (Oct 23, 2004)

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\tolkqpfb

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\Program Files\fasavhpe.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

File c:\windows\downloaded program files\f3initialsetup1.0.0.15.inf deleted successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxcpyi64.exe deleted successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\system32\pxinsi64.exe deleted successfully.

File C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINHOST.EXE not found!
Deletion of file C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINHOST.EXE failed!

Could not process line:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINHOST.EXE
Status: 0xc0000034

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.

New HJT log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:57:32 PM, on 4/1/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\Program Files\Kerio\Personal Firewall\persfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TDispVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Toshiba.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\DLACTRLW.exe
C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\ivpsvmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4.0\OpwareSE4.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\114008~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\114008~1\EE\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Music Engine\ymetray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: EWPBrowseObject Class - {68F9551E-0411-48E4-9AAF-4BC42A6A46BE} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\EWPBrowseLoader.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint\Toolband.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TDispVol] TDispVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THotkey] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tvs] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\DLACTRLW.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinger] c:\toshiba\ivp\ism\pinger.exe /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pure Networks Port Magic] "C:\PROGRA~1\PURENE~1\PORTMA~1\PortAOL.exe" -Run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ymetray] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Music Engine\YahooMusicEngine.exe" -preload
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IVPServiceMgr] C:\toshiba\ivp\ism\ivpsvmgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpwareSE4] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4.0\OpwareSE4.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [googletalk] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe" /autostart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'connwsp.dll' missing
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.toshibadirect.com/dpdstart
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WBSrv - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\WINDOW~1\wbsrv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: Kerio Personal Firewall (PersFw) - Kerio Technologies - C:\Program Files\Kerio\Personal Firewall\persfw.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\TOSHIBA\IVP\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Application Service (TAPPSRV) - TOSHIBA Corp. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

How are things now


----------



## Mr Broly (Oct 23, 2004)

Actually her laptop seems to be running fine now. Doesn't seem to have anymore problems. Thank you very much for helping me out


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome 

Now turn off System Restore:

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

Restart your computer.

Turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a restore point:

Single-click Start and point to All Programs.
Mouse over Accessories, then System Tools, and select System Restore.
In the System Restore wizard, select the box next the text labeled "Create a restore point" and click the Next button.
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". Click Create and you're done.

You can mark your thread "Solved" from the *Thread Tools* drop down menu.


----------

